# Interior colors - why white?



## mfsykes (Oct 14, 2010)

OK, so we've been living aboard for almost 2 years now. The outside is coming along quite nicely - although I seem to be doing all the sanding and varnishing. We have a 39' Landfall Vagabond (think pirate ship with all the teak, except the deck). The interior, a pilot house, has beautiful, rich teak, but I'm not liking the stark white paint next to this rich wood. As the paint is in need of being redone, I'm wondering if anyone out there has tried another color?

I understand using a light color to keep it from being so dark, but, come on, white? It shows dirt, stains, and seems so stark.

Any suggestions?

Melissa
s/v Cheechako
St. Augustine


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

American laFrance has about 200 stock colors of "fire engine red" that they build fire engines with. Pittsburgh Paint used to count some 4000 colors in "red" alone.

So, whatever floats your boat, Melissa. You own it, do whatever makes you happy in it. Paisley wallpaper, red velvet flocking, gold leaf....Just please, don't hang deer and moose heads on the walls, the pointy bits can be dangerous in a seaway. (G)


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

while it may not be the best to go with the teak, when I repainted the head I used yellow, and it seems to brighten up the space more than the old white did... heck she's yours, go with whatever you like!!


----------



## mfsykes (Oct 14, 2010)

*colors*

Am thinking something along the lines of taupe or even a very light olive green...there really isn't much that's not teak.

You're all right - it's my boat, so there are no bad colors! Well, there are, of course, but we'll try to stay away from things like lilac or flamingo pink, etc.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

mfsykes said:


> Am thinking something along the lines of taupe or even a very light olive green...there really isn't much that's not teak.
> 
> You're all right - it's my boat, so there are no bad colors! Well, there are, of course, but we'll try to stay away from things like lilac or flamingo pink, etc.


Actually lilac and flamingo pink together would make a statement


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, it's your boat/home, so there are no rules or limits! We're using a couple of beiges - interlux's "Bristol Beige" (which is a golden beige) and a khaki/almond color that has a little more gray in it. Both are softer on the eyes than white, and play off the teak. We've paired it with a soft silvery-green upholstery and are very happy with the result.


----------

